

Ssh-import-id now supports Github - cmars
http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2013/02/ssh-import-id-now-supports-github.html

======
cmars
I had posted a side project (ssh-auth-id) earlier this weekend. My friend &
co-worker Dustin was working on this in parallel (doh!), and we've merged our
efforts. If you picked up ssh-auth-id, my apologies, please switch over to
ssh-import-id.

Thanks!

